# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  التحديث الأمني لشهر أبريل يجلب معه البلوتوث 5.0 إلى الهاتف Essential PH-1

## mohamed73

التحديث الأحدث للهاتف Essential PH-1 يجلب معه الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر  أبريل من شركة جوجل. وعلاوة على ذلك، هذا التحديث يجلب معه أيضا المزيد من  الإستقرار للمودم، والمزيد من التحسينات للأداء العام، فضلا عن الإصلاحات  لبعض الأخطاء، ودعم أيادي التحكم بالألعاب الخارجية، وشهادة البلوتوث 5.0.  في حالة إذا كنت لا تعلم ذلك، فإن تقنية البلوتوث 5.0 تجلب معها البث  المباشر المتزامن المزدوج، وتمديد نطاق التغطية لملحقات البلوتوث  المتوافقة، ومضاعفة سرعة نقل البيانات بالمقارنة مع البلوتوث 4.2. كما تعد  تقنية البلوتوث 5.0 بإعداد الهواتف لربط الإتصال مع أجهزة Internet Of  Things وتحسين خدمات تحديد الموقع.  هذا التحديث قد يستغرق بعض الوقت قبل أن يصل إلى الهاتف الخاص بك، ولكن  في حالة إذا كنت لا تستطيع الإنتظار وتتطلع للحصول عليه في المستقبل  القريب، فبإمكانك التحقق من توفر هذا التحديث لجهازك يدويا من خلال الذهاب  إلى تطبيق الإعدادات ” Settings ” والذهاب بعد ذلك إلى خيار حول الجهاز ”  About Device “، والتوجه بعد ذلك إلى خيار تحديثات النظام ” System Updates  “.  وبطبيعة الحال، بإمكانك تحميل هذا التحديث بإستخدام بيانات الإنترنت  المحمولة أو بإستخدام شبكة WiFi على الرغم من أننا نوصي دائما بإستخدام  شبكة WiFi عندما يتعلق الأمر بتحميل التحديثات لأن ذلك يغنيك عن إستنزاف  بيانات الإنترنت المحمولة الخاصة بك. وبطبيعة الحال، لا تنسى أن تقوم بعمل  نسخ إحتياطي لمحتويات هاتفك لتجنب فقدان الملفات والبيانات الخاصة بك في  حال ساءت الأمور أثناء تثبيت التحديث.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TheUndertaker

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*حبيبي الغالي والله ينور عليك
+++++
+++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك*

----------


## najib50

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بارك الله فيك أخي الموضوع المميز دائما تتحفنا بالجديد واصل يا بطل

----------

